# Hey Everyone



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

I feel like the new girl at school having to stand up in front of everyone and tell you all about myself..... :blush:

So, here goes.... I've just lost 2 plus stone after having my second child. I'm pretty proud of that as my boy is just coming up to six months. I could not bare to sit and let the "fat" take hold. Anyhow, I've worked with mainly cardio to get the weight off, but now I need to seriously tone up. So, I'm here and open to suggestions on where to start!!

Plus, I'm home alone for a couple of weeks a month with my hubby working offshore, so I need tips on things I can do from home.


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome new girl! :thumb:


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey.... I like your tag line


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

chicklet65 said:


> Hey.... I like your tag line


thanks :thumb:


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome Chicklet:clap:

I`m sure you will find all the info and encouragement you are looking for on here:cool2:

Matty


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Diet suggestion might be a good place to start (in the diet section) as you have been going for a carb heavy diet due to running you`ve been doing, half marathons and the like.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

skellan said:


> Diet suggestion might be a good place to start (in the diet section) as you have been going for a carb heavy diet due to running you`ve been doing, half marathons and the like.


OK I'll have a look .... my urgent question is, I want to do leg work from home and not sure how I can get the results I want. Any ideas? :confused1:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

chicklet65 said:


> OK I'll have a look .... my urgent question is, I want to do leg work from home and not sure how I can get the results I want. Any ideas? :confused1:


squats and loads of em.....and well done on losing the weight so soon after giving birth

Oh and I forgot....hello


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the board


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

welcome in mate!!!!


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cools thanks guys :thumbup1: .... Looks like loads of squats for me then!!!


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome in


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Chicklet and welcome to the forum.

Wall squats are a start (squatting with your back to the wall), as are lunges and even calf raises on the first step of your stairs.

Dan :thumbup1:


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Hi Chicklet and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Wall squats are a start (squatting with your back to the wall), as are lunges and even calf raises on the first step of your stairs.
> 
> Dan :thumbup1:


Forgive me, I'm a little unsure of the terminology.... I'm just learning. So, I don't mean to appear stupid, what are calf raises exactly? :confused1:

It appears I have much to learn - I'm wondering when Yoda will appear??


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome along


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

nothing2fear said:


> Welcome along


Hey !!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

chicklet65 said:


> Forgive me, I'm a little unsure of the terminology.... I'm just learning. So, I don't mean to appear stupid, what are calf raises exactly? :confused1:
> 
> It appears I have much to learn - I'm wondering when Yoda will appear??


No worries, thats what we are here for. You stand on the first step of your stairs so just the balls of your feet are on the step. Supporting yourself on the wall/banister, go onto your tiptoes and then back down but drop your heels belowthe level of the balls of your feet for a good stretch. Thats one rep :thumbup1: .


----------



## mmts5 (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome!!

If you're a bit unsure of how to perform the different exercises, exrx will help you out: http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

got loads of info on exercises grouped by the muscle they work!

Good Luck!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome to uk m enjoy


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

mmts5 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> If you're a bit unsure of how to perform the different exercises, exrx will help you out: http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html
> 
> ...


Wow... thanks for that tip. I've just had a quick look and it is just what I need to get me started.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

DanJ said:


> No worries, thats what we are here for. You stand on the first step of your stairs so just the balls of your feet are on the step. Supporting yourself on the wall/banister, go onto your tiptoes and then back down but drop your heels belowthe level of the balls of your feet for a good stretch. Thats one rep :thumbup1: .


Thanks:thumb:... I think I better start planning a little regime for home, which I can then adapt during the weeks I can get to the gym.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome hun


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

well hello


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

How you getting on with you leg training chicklet? Prime oportunity to start a journal!


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

Did think about that.... will do in a few days when work lets up. 

Sorry just realised if I quick reply I have no fancy smilies x


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb :Its a learning curve:cool: :bounce:


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> welcome to the site, don't worry about having to learn new things, we all have to do that to start with......I am still learning....


Thanks, everybody has been really welcoming.... :beer:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and well done on your weight loss!


----------



## theDr (Dec 1, 2009)

hey everyone! ive just joined!!! i have a couple questions!! tho not entirely sure how to work this site as i've never used a forum online before!! i have Pectus carinatum tho not entirely bad mind (not like those pictures on google), it sticks out at a little and i am wondering whats the best way to build up muscle on the chest to hide it if possible? and have the right plan for my whole body! im not big and not really skinny! any help would be fantastic thank you!!!!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

theDr said:


> hey everyone! ive just joined!!! i have a couple questions!! tho not entirely sure how to work this site as i've never used a forum online before!! i have Pectus carinatum tho not entirely bad mind (not like those pictures on google), it sticks out at a little and i am wondering whats the best way to build up muscle on the chest to hide it if possible? and have the right plan for my whole body! im not big and not really skinny! any help would be fantastic thank you!!!!


Mate the thing you should do is start your own thread in the welcome section!

Introduce yourself and people will answer questions to the best of their ability there, not in someone elses thread mate!


----------



## theDr (Dec 1, 2009)

sorry!! like i said, i not 100 % clocked on this forum or how to use it!


----------



## chicklet65 (Nov 19, 2009)

theDr said:


> sorry!! like i said, i not 100 % clocked on this forum or how to use it!


 No worries - welcome onboard and I hope you find answers to your questions!


----------

